# New BJU President



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2005)

May 8, 2005 

Bob Jones University Is Fresh Out of Namesake Presidents

Stephen Jones is taking the Christian college's top spot as his father retires from the post to serve as chancellor.

From Associated Press

COLUMBIA, S.C. "” For the first time in the 78-year history of Bob Jones University, its leader will not be named Bob Jones.

This weekend, Stephen Jones, great-grandson of the founder and the youngest son of retiring president Bob Jones III, is taking over the Bible Belt university known for its Christian fundamentalist beliefs and strict rules.

With the change in leadership, some say more forms of change could be on the way. Others, though, say it's unlikely to come from a man molded at the institution.

Stephen Jones, 35, has said his "sole directive is to maintain and build upon the founder's vision for the university." The school will "continue to integrate fidelity to the Bible, spiritual rigor, academic excellence, a liberal arts emphasis, character development and cultural refinement in every program we offer."

Stephen Jones, married with three young children, has been residence hall supervisor and vice president of administration for the university. He brings a currency to the job that his father lacks.

"He's more attuned with what is the mind-set "” and understanding the mind-set "” of the younger generation," school spokesman Jonathan Pait said.

But getting young people to conform to the university's rules "” including a hand-holding ban "” won't change, he said.

Bob Jones Sr. founded Bob Jones College in 1927 in College Point, Fla., and moved it to Cleveland, Tenn., in 1933. It opened as Bob Jones University in 1947 on 225 acres in Greenville, about 100 miles northwest of Columbia.

Over the years, the school hasn't been far from controversy.

In 2000, Bob Jones III was criticized for statements in a campus magazine in which he referred to Catholicism and Mormonism as cults.

That same year, then-Texas Gov. George W. Bush, who was campaigning for the GOP presidential nomination, was criticized for speaking at a school that, at the time, banned interracial dating. Bob Jones III later dropped the policy and said he regretted not realizing sooner that the ban marred the university's mission.

Bob Jones III, 65, who has run the university since 1971, will become chancellor at the school of 5,000 students when he steps down.

Bob Jones IV, Stephen Jones' older brother, long had been expected to take over, but he has pursued a publishing career instead.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (May 8, 2005)

I wonder if Bob Jones IV is gonna have a Bob Jones V who will take over ?


----------

